# Warning - Journalist on Care Site Digging for Info



## Sally Sunshine (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
Im not sure if this is the correct place for my post. In light of the Dr T "witch hunt" I thought I'd bring this to your attention on here. On the General Forum of the Care web site today, a Bloomberg journalist has posted asking for people to contact him for real life stories on their experiences of undergoing IVF. Whether his motives are genuine or not, I thought I'd warn people to look out for this sort of recruitment. Im appauled at the use of infertility forums for this, it feels so sinister and a violation. 
May be others may not feel like I do and want to contribute to share their stories for the greater good. Trouble is, you just don't know what the motivations are behind this research and then how the information would be spun - or what someone might innocently say about a clinic is then twisted and innacurately presented in the press.

SS 

"I'm a health and science reporter with an international news service preparing a news article on IVF. 
I already know much about the emotional, physical and financial strain that IVF puts on people, but I would like to hear from others who are willing to talk about it. 
I'm an Australian living in Singapore, so I'm familiar with the situation in these countries, but would like to compare the services, costs and success rates of other countries. 
If you don't mind discussing what is essentially a very personal matter, I would be grateful if you would contact me.  Yours sincerely, "


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sally Sunshine, we do get a lot of media requests on FF too but here they all  have to go through Admin to be checked and approved. All moderators know this and if any moderators or admins see a media request not posted in the Media Request board and not approved by Admin then it is removed and the "member" advised to contact Admin for approval. 
Personally I don't have a problem with this type of request if it is for genuine reasons (IF gets a lot of bad press so anything that promotes IF and treatment in a positive light is a good thing) and at least this journo is being open and honest about their reasons for requesting this information and not simply "lurking" or worse posing as an IF patient to obtain this information. Better that way I think.

C~x


----------

